# Do You Act Your Age?



## pchrise (Sep 25, 2014)

*Have you ever acted any age. I found myself somehow and have been able to adapt to any situation and been able to relate to most. Never dressed wild but cute not overly in anyway so no one has been able to guess my age since 21. The only thing that changed over time is knowledge , even then not going over board by being a know it all helped.* *I have been told I'm fun to be around by all ages, and not having to act like anyone.*

*I do not act old , young or stupid if I can help it* *I get some very long looks pulling out of a disable spot, I hide that also. I look fine nothing is apparent.  So not old trying to look or sound young, and when young not trying to look older
*


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2014)

My actual age isn't any fun so, no I don't act my age. I don't look my age so that helps. Losing the enthusiasm of youth is the first sign of aging. When you're constantly interested in life and get excited about it and trying new things, if reflects in your face and body. And, somehow, when your reflection looks young, you just start feeling young too. Of course when you feel young, you're a stone's throw away from acting young too.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2014)

Heavens no, I don't act my age.  Wouldn't be any fun at all!  Don't try to act young, either, I just AM!


----------



## Pam (Sep 26, 2014)

My grandson told me that he liked coming to my house because I knew how to play properly.... so I suppose the answer is no, I don't always act my age.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Heavens no, I don't act my age.  Wouldn't be any fun at all!  Don't try to act young, either, I just AM!




That pretty much sums me up as well


----------



## Justme (Sep 26, 2014)

My first childhood has merged with my second childhood!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I atrophied at about twelve, and it probably shows...


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 26, 2014)

The 2 kids that IM the guardian for (age 15,8) doesn't leave me anytime to "act my age"(77).They both think I can do anything they can do. "Come on up on the trampoline,Papa"........"OK,let me go find that stepstool first".


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2014)

Since meeting my wife back in 2000, I've used Just For Men Mustache/Beard Coloring. Don't have a beard, but do use it on my mustache and temples. Most people don't think I'm 65. Wife colors her hair as well and she doesn't look like she is 66 either.

Acting our age? Yes and no. We're not as active as we use to be, but that's due to surgeries that I've had (hip/shoulder). I guess, compared to some men/women that we've known in *our age bracket*, there are times that we sure don't act our age! Sometimes I'll act funny and dance around in our living room.....wife laughs her butt off seeing me do it. 

We are in our mid-60's, but there are times that nobody would ever believe that! We love it!


----------



## pchrise (Sep 26, 2014)

love the responses good for you, Just one day went to bed very young and woke up older I did not realize I was to act a certain way. No signs of aging like wrinkles or such , if that happens I will still be OK and act with class and dignity and always be young at heart. Besides complaining make you look, sound and feel old


----------



## oakapple (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm generally a happy person which I think helps not 'feeling old' and so on.So many seniors are rather miserable, and that makes them act in an old way. My grandchildren like doing things with me, and I laugh a lot which children like.I think that I look my age though that is a different thing entirely.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 26, 2014)

We hang with a younger crowd (our kids and their friends),plus we have our foster kids,so like Davey,we have to keep up! They don`t understand "I`m too old for that" LOL! I must not be too old though cuz I`m catching this 14 year old at every one of her games. I still remember being 14....


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not sure how a 65 year old is supposed to act.  This is the first time I've been 65.  I think I'm more confident now.. I care less what people think and more about what I think.  I refuse to color my hair.. I'm thrilled with my silver..  I'll never hide it again.    I am however interested in my appearance and keeping fit.  I'm not saying I will, but I am toying with the idea of a little botox.. maybe a few other magical things my dermatologist can offer..  I dress for comfort, but not ugly old.  I am fine with how I am.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 26, 2014)

56 here and I'm probably age inappropriate in some circles, probably much of present company included.  I'll never forget the time I turned around and found my teenage granddaughter and her friend gapping at the mouth as they were staring at me through the doorway as I was, exuberantly dancing to katy Perry's song "I Kissed A Girl".  Even worse, another time, my daughter yelling at me; "MOM, MOM!", when I had no idea I was singing, Lady Gaga's song "Poker Face" I guess rather loudly earphone on my head.  Mind you, we were at some place she had to pay some bill; thank goodness it wasn't all that crowded only several other people were staring, laughing and clapping I might add.  

But for the most part, I'm somewhat age appropriate when appropriate.  Lets just say, I receive respect when I walk into a room or situation more often than not.  I have a serious mind about a lot of things, but have a very playful impish side as well. Am very in tune with the times of today not really all that much into nostalgia, though there are some things I do still love like the Beatles and will always love classical music, but I rather dance to todays sounds and that's a problem when I go out with many in my age group.  I detest _dancing_ to 60's and 70's music farthest back I don't mind before going into an eyeroll is the 80's.  But that's not to say, I don't finger pop or even to say I don't have a collection of some great oldies from the 60's and 70's that I enjoy listening to, it just doesn't work for me at a dance venue.


----------



## pchrise (Sep 26, 2014)

I do not think what we like music wise is an age thing it's more of I like it and that's it. 
Classical is older than all of us and I like it Good for you AprilT you found music you enjoy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 26, 2014)

I have no idea how 73 is supposed to act so I just am. Anyway, soon to be 74...and have no idea how 74 is supposed to act, either! One thing I discovered, though, is that with a head full of silver hair I can get away with saying pretty much whatever comes to mind (although I wouldn't say anything to hurt anybody's feelings or insult anybody). Other than that, game on!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 26, 2014)

pchrise said:


> I do not think what we like music wise is an age thing it's more of I like it and that's it.
> Classical is older than all of us and I like it Good for you AprilT you found music you enjoy.



Maybe not to some, but, I guarantee if everyone on this board were to list what's on their playlist, someone not knowing about the makeup of this site could put them in an age category to some degree, excluding those that just listen to classical and show tunes primarily.  And that's not a bad thing, it just is how things are for the most part, we often tend to cling to music from our past.

BTW, I like all kinds of music, it's why I underlined dancing, I don't care to dance to all kinds of music, but I enjoy listening to just about everything.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

Miserable people come in all ages.  I try to be myself, and not get hung up on age.  Being around people the same age is not always the most interesting mix....at ANY age.  My whole life, I have always enjoyed being around "old people" as they used to be called.  They seemed more interesting.  As we age, that "pool" is getting smaller.  The nursing home my Dad's Aunt  moved to used to have "Lutheran Old Peoples Home" outside in 2 foot plywood letters.  ...wouldn't fly today!

View attachment 9954


----------



## pchrise (Sep 27, 2014)

Not 74 yet but say what I want in a nice way and get looks because most see me as a baby as far as looks go and that is because I have no wrinkles . I love challenging someone with, I'm older than you. then I get get a no way and I respond way. I also have a wicked sense of humor and not backing down from CEO types, one even said I could fire you , I responded please do  His repose Not so fast young lady. They have no idea I'm older and get away with so much . I'm having fun with it   

*I hang out with anyone alert, funny and still breathing*


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Maybe not to some, but, I guarantee if everyone on this board were to list what's on their playlist, someone not knowing about the makeup of this site could put them in an age category to some degree, excluding those that just listen to classical and show tunes primarily. And that's not a bad thing, it just is how things are for the most part, we often tend to cling to music from our past.
> 
> BTW, I like all kinds of music, it's why I underlined dancing, I don't care to dance to all kinds of music, but I enjoy listening to just about everything.



In the Whole Foods grocery store where I shop their sound system plays greatest hits of the '60's and early '70's all the time. I dance in the aisles as the Buckinghams rock out to "Kind of a Drag", which is I'm sure why Whole Foods plays this Boomer music to please us hoping we'll buy more. I'm not sure that I buy more necessarily but I sure do enjoy listening and dancing a bit. 

And this is what I meant in my post about feeling young and being young. Dancing in the aisles unselfconciously in a store. Why not? It's spontaneous, it's joyous and it's not hurting anyone and it make me feel like I'm 11 again.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 27, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I have no idea how 73 is supposed to act so I just am. Anyway, soon to be 74...and have no idea how 74 is supposed to act, either! One thing I discovered, though, is that with a head full of silver hair I can get away with saying pretty much whatever comes to mind (although I wouldn't say anything to hurt anybody's feelings or insult anybody). Other than that, game on!



Im 77 and we're at that age when we say "it just a number and doesnt mean a damn thing to me".


----------



## AprilT (Sep 27, 2014)

chic said:


> In the Whole Foods grocery store where I shop their sound system plays greatest hits of the '60's and early '70's all the time. I dance in the aisles as the Buckinghams rock out to "Kind of a Drag", which is I'm sure why Whole Foods plays this Boomer music to please us hoping we'll buy more. I'm not sure that I buy more necessarily but I sure do enjoy listening and dancing a bit.
> 
> And this is what I meant in my post about feeling young and being young. Dancing in the aisles unselfconciously in a store. Why not? It's spontaneous, it's joyous and it's not hurting anyone and it make me feel like I'm 11 again.



:yougogirl: LOL!


----------



## taffboy (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope not.


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes I act younger, sometimes I act older.  It depends on the company and the circumstances.


----------



## Just plain me (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes I see Ladies who are so Lady Like I would love to be like them. Other times I would love nothing better than go to a park and swing like a 7 year old. Some way I have found myself as neither. I recently colored my hair and started wearing makeup, lost weight (not intentionally) , found shopping to be a blast.(With 4 kids and a job, never had time nor money before) But now I need a girlfriend (hubby is not the same) to kick off my shoes and giggle with. But everyone seems so busy with family. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ina (Sep 29, 2014)

Just Plane Me, have you tried a roommate? Some to share living cost, and a friend to chat with. :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Not me. Never have, never will. It helps keep me young at heart and making people smile is at the top of my list.


----------



## Just plain me (Sep 30, 2014)

No I have a hubby !  Just the silent workacholic type!


----------



## rt3 (Sep 30, 2014)

yes, but do you wear comfortable shoes?  Why is it that as I get older, all music with lyrics sounds like cow tunes? (country western)


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

AHHHH  comfortable shoes.   Yes.. Always.  I refuse to endure sore feet.  BUT I try to maintain some amount of style in my footwear..  Just no pointy toes or high heals..  Clarks Shoes ... size 7 do me just fine.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 30, 2014)

I hate it when the kids ask "Papa ,when you were young did you ever do this?"


----------



## pchrise (Sep 30, 2014)

*As far as  shoes no more heals for me I will break my neck , besides I'm tall so need to wear them any ways add pleanlty cutr flat comfortable shoes not age related*


----------



## Ina (Sep 30, 2014)

After having both feet operated on, almost all shoes hurt my feet.  I wear moccasins now. I wore them when I was young, but I had to change that habit when I started working in public. :wave:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 30, 2014)

I only wear heels for special occasions and usually they're more like kitten heals by aerosol, neutralizer and such.  I do have a couple of higher heels that I only break out for New Year's Eve or a party of that magnitude, but you better believe I'll be mostly sitting the night or switching into my spare flats I carry with me .


----------



## pchrise (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree all shoes can hurt, I try and put padding in nothing helps


----------



## pchrise (Sep 30, 2014)

The heels I have are 3 inches and I would require to hunks on either side to hold me up


----------



## AprilT (Sep 30, 2014)

pchrise said:


> The heels I have are 3 inches and I would require to hunks on either side to hold me up



I don't require the two hunks, but wouldn't shoo them away if they wanted to be at my sides.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't imagine the stress on the foot at any age, I don't wear heels, just have two pairs for years now to use if absolutely needed.







 X-ray of woman's foot in high heels


----------



## AprilT (Sep 30, 2014)

Yikes, haven't worn anything like that in ages.  My highest heel that I wear and like I said, only for special occasions is about 4 inches and very sturdy with cushing.


----------



## angelamartin (Oct 4, 2014)

No ..I never act my age ..


----------



## pchrise (Oct 4, 2014)

good grief those shoes hurt to look at them. my shoes and hight put me at six one , so the hunks would need to be 6'4 young and or strong, sorry that is better than wood crutches.  I was also a ballerina so try standing on your toes no heals.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't know about acting my age, I think I do...but I've always been told I don't look my age.

I remember when I was in my 30's someone remarked that I looked about 19 but as soon as I spoke they could tell I was older, so obviously my maturity was showing through.

That said, I spoke to a forum member ( from another forum) for the first time on the telephone a few months ago and they said how young I sounded.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 5, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know about acting my age, I think I do...but I've always been told I don't look my age.
> 
> I remember when I was in my 30's someone remarked that I looked about 19 but as soon as I spoke they could tell I was older, so obviously my maturity was showing through.
> 
> That said, I spoke to a forum member ( from another forum) for the first time on the telephone a few months ago and they said how young I sounded.



*Not older Educated*


----------



## john1948 (Oct 7, 2014)

I love to drive my V.W. Conv. listening to my 60's music, waving at the Ladies! just have to remember that ball bat my wife keeps!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm 62 and don't have any idea how I'm _supposed_ to act.  I'm a grown up when I need to be, but much prefer being silly, having fun, and having adventures.  I'm physically very fit and that makes me feel younger than I am.  

On my 50th birthday a colleague who was about 25 asked me what it felt like to be 50.  Emm....I had no idea how to answer!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd rather be ageless - mature and wise yet playful and childlike  - to enjoy life and feel good.


----------

